# Do you need your social insurance number before you are paid?



## petercushing (15 Jul 2014)

My pay cheque hasn't shown up yet and I was told I'd get paid today a few weeks ago. I handed in my bank information but is this holding up the payment? I would only be getting paid for being sworn in and getting my army kit(those where the only two Thursday nights I had to come in for before basic training). I am at basic training now and I heard the next pay date is the 30th of this month. So could that be why? I am just nervous now because I am anxious I won't be paid on time and rent is coming up.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jul 2014)

petercushing said:
			
		

> My pay cheque hasn't shown up yet and I was told I'd get paid today a few weeks ago. I handed in my bank information but is this holding up the payment? I would only be getting paid for being sworn in and getting my army kit(those where the only two Thursday nights I had to come in for before basic training). I am at basic training now and I heard the next pay date is the 30th of this month. So could that be why? I am just nervous now because I am anxious I won't be paid on time and rent is coming up.



You need a Social Insurance Number.  Find it.


----------



## petercushing (15 Jul 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You need a Social Insurance Number.  Find it.



I have it on me. The corporal told me to bring it in tomorrow and I will.


----------



## cupper (16 Jul 2014)

This begs a bigger question: How have you gotten this far without providing a SIN, or if you have, why don't they have it in the system?


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (16 Jul 2014)

From what you have written, I get the impression that you are a new reservist.

Recruiting center (or recruiting cell of reserve unit) takes a photocopy of your social insurance card when you are filling out the initial paperwork. You wouldn't be enrolled without having that done in the first place. Otherwise, someone has failed miserably.

Moreover, the first pay is always late because the finance cell at your unit has to be provided with your bank information from your unit's recruiting cell. Unit finance links with formation/brigade (not always the case however) and only then are you integrated into the pay system.

Finally, Class A service pay is 2 weeks late by default. For example, if you work on 1 August you are only paid the 30th of August and not on the 15th. However, you can receive pay advances for outstanding reasons which are deducted from future pays.

Welcome to the militia.

Edit to add: You don't receive pay cheques on normal pays, they are direct deposits that show up as "FEDERAL PAYMENT CANADA" in your bank account.


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jul 2014)

Ah remember the good old days of pay parades  march in stand at attention  salute rime off sin number, rank, name , sigh on line, revive pay, recount pay, salute, take one step to right, pay mess bill, move one more step to right give all but $100 to banking officer/Adj.


----------



## DAA (17 Jul 2014)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> From what you have written, I get the impression that you are a new reservist.
> 
> Recruiting center (or recruiting cell of reserve unit) takes a photocopy of your social insurance card when you are filling out the initial paperwork. You wouldn't be enrolled without having that done in the first place. Otherwise, someone has failed miserably.



Hate to break the news but here is the directive on SIN Cards during the enrolment process.........

"The Social Insurance Number (SIN) Card must be treated with special consideration.  The collection, use and disclosure of the SIN card is legislated by the Treasury Board, ensuring that the sensitive information associated with a SIN card remains protected.  As potential employers, we can only request to see and collect the SIN number for a new employee within 3 days of their start of employment.  Applicants will not need a Social Insurance Number to apply but must produce a SIN card prior to enrolment.  Under no circumstances shall a SIN card ever be photocopied

The collection and use of SIN Card information was done away with 20+ years ago.  The only time and place that it is used these days, is within CCPS (Reg F) and RPSR (Res F) both of which are administered at the Unit Level.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2014)

The question was:   "Do you need your social insurance number before you are paid?"





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> .......  The only time and place that it is used these days, is within CCPS (Reg F) and RPSR (Res F) both of which are administered at the Unit Level.





The answer is:   YES


You require your SIN in order to be paid, as it is required for your INCOME TAX DEDUCTIONS.


----------



## DAA (17 Jul 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The question was:   "Do you need your social insurance number before you are paid?"
> 
> The answer is:   YES
> 
> You require your SIN in order to be paid, as it is required for your INCOME TAX DEDUCTIONS.



I wasn't responding to the requirement for the SIN Card, merely addressing the process by which that information is obtained and by whom.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2014)

I was just adding to what you posted as to the requirement for the SIN that wasn't clearly posted in previous posts; that it was required for the member to be paid through either the Reg or Reserve Pay Systems.  


It boils down to: In the end, the Tax Man wants his share of your money.   >


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Jul 2014)

Further to what DAA said (and in reply to Mr Cyr) it is in fact the RESERVE UNIT, that takes the SIN, and inputs into RPSR, as they are ones who typically conduct the enrollment/swearing in/signing terms of service.  Exception are usually things like co-op courses with new recruits from different units sworn in and enrolled en mass. So if the OP's unit doesn't have his SIN, it's not the RC's problem.


----------



## petercushing (18 Jul 2014)

I asked the corporal when I gave him my SIN card and he said I'd be getting paid shortly. And the posts made confirms this suspicion that I needed it to get paid. As a side-note we have it pretty good at training, we train for 3 days a week and are considered Class A. Yesterday, our class was 30 secs late for drill and we had to do push ups, planks, leg raises, flutterkicks, etc. on all our break time from class. It was brutal. Anyone who thinks they're tough shit should join the military. Actually not because we still have a few people who we are training with who think they are on their own time and are  sort of fucking the rest of us.


----------



## Milhouse (20 Sep 2014)

Older thread I know, but at any time during recruiting, do they ask to see an actual card? I haven't had mine since I was a kid, just have the number in my head.


----------



## DAA (22 Sep 2014)

Milhouse said:
			
		

> Older thread I know, but at any time during recruiting, do they ask to see an actual card? I haven't had mine since I was a kid, just have the number in my head.



Yes, the day you get sworn in and not before.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/115677/post-1318008.html#msg1318008

They may also ask to see it again once you arrive at BMQ/BMOQ to start your training.


----------



## Milhouse (22 Sep 2014)

Thanks DAA, I guess I will get on with getting a new one. Your other post at the end I thought you were saying something like they were done away with 20 years ago, as in you didnt need a a legit card.


----------



## chimo2u (22 Sep 2014)

Apparently they don't give the plastic cards anymore -- if you have one try not to lose it! I think they just give a piece of paper with the number on it now and no longer give the hard plastic card


----------



## DAA (23 Sep 2014)

Milhouse said:
			
		

> Thanks DAA, I guess I will get on with getting a new one. Your other post at the end I thought you were saying something like they were done away with 20 years ago, as in you didnt need a a legit card.



The SIN # was used as a Personal Records Identifier all through the CF years ago.  So it was plastered on your Pers File, Med Records, any forms you filled out, etc, etc.  Today the SIN is used mainly for Payroll Records.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> ....  Today the SIN is used mainly for Payroll Records.



As mentioned elsewhere; it is required for Taxation purposes.  It is what your Income Tax deductions are tied to, so that you can receive a T 4 annually to do your Income Tax Return.


----------

